# USA - Wildlife - Big Game



## cervantes (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I visited the US this year and used the opportunity to shoot some big wildlife. I created a little article on my website about my (at times very thrilling) experiences. If you're interested you can see it here:

http://focrates.com/articles/usa_2016/usa_2016_part4.html

I would appreciate some visits to my site and maybe some feedback.

Thanks and have a great day!
Ben


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Ben! 

Thanks for sharing! And nice summary.

I especially like the Bison with the Denver skyline and the Wapiti in the sunset.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 9, 2016)

well done sir a wonderful series of the north American big game wild life


----------



## hbr (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Ben,
Great website and lovely pictures! For the benefit of others wishing to visit our great country, would you please list the equipment you used and what gear that you did not bring along that you wish you had.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Ben. 
This is what I would describe as a great page, I went at your request to have a quick look, drawn straight in I stayed to the end of the page, and I intend to go back, I might even end up with your site as one of the permanently open pages on my tablet it was that interesting. The pictures are great, but the commentary really makes it for me, well done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 9, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ben.
> This is what I would describe as a great page, I went at your request to have a quick look, drawn straight in I stayed to the end of the page, and I intend to go back, I might even end up with your site as one of the permanently open pages on my tablet it was that interesting. The pictures are great, but the commentary really makes it for me, well done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



My initial thought was: Oh, another self promoting photographer that is in desperate need of increased visitor stats.
But!...
I only came as far down in the forum as to Graham's (the involuntary and unknowingly guinea pig) post, to realize that there might be something else here. And I really wanted to see it with my own eyes.

Very interesting, and, as Graham mentions, the storytelling part around the photos adds another dimension.

*Well done, Ben!* I will surely check in on that site more to see what you come up with.


----------



## cervantes (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your interest and your endearing comments!



hbr said:


> Hi Ben,
> Great website and lovely pictures! For the benefit of others wishing to visit our great country, would you please list the equipment you used and what gear that you did not bring along that you wish you had.



That's an easy one: I brought all of my gear because I didn't want to risk needing something that was left at home on my biggest and most important trip so far. My complete gear list can be found here: http://www.focrates.com/gear/gear.html



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ben.
> This is what I would describe as a great page, I went at your request to have a quick look, drawn straight in I stayed to the end of the page, and I intend to go back, I might even end up with your site as one of the permanently open pages on my tablet it was that interesting. The pictures are great, but the commentary really makes it for me, well done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Wow, Thank you! I'm not a writer and often seem to be struggling what to put under my pictures - I'm really happy to hear that it sometimes does add value to the imges.



DominoDude said:


> My initial thought was: Oh, another self promoting photographer that is in desperate need of increased visitor stats.
> But!...
> I only came as far down in the forum as to Graham's (the involuntary and unknowingly guinea pig) post, to realize that there might be something else here. And I really wanted to see it with my own eyes.
> 
> ...



I'm not making money off my website so I don't actually "need" any visitors at all. That said, it of course makes me happy when people visit my site and show interest in my work. And especially so if I can gain another viewer that stops by every once and a while... ;-)
Thanks for your comment!


----------

